# Patchy Oil Finish



## ROK76 (31 Dec 2009)

Hello, I recently built us a kitchen table. I made it using some beautiful french pippy oak and then finished it using tung oil. I am starting to have a few problems with the finish now !

I finished the table using 320 sandpaper. I then applied 6 coats of tung oil, following the instructions on the tin. I thinned out my first 3 coats of oil starting at a 50/50 ratio and working towards 100% oil. I wiped off all excess oil and rubbed each coat out for a lovely smooth finish. I allowed over 24 hours drying time between each coat, and left the table dry out for 4 days after the last coat was applied. I was extremely happy with the end result, it had a lovely lustrous finish

I then brought the table home and left it sit untouched for a couple of days. Once we started using it i noticed oil starting to seep back out of the table. I also started to find dry/rough patches around the open porus grain of the oak. I left the table to dry more for a few days and then i rubbed it down with 0000 steel wool and gave it another light coat of oil, rubbing it out very well and allowing to dry some more. 

It was ok like that for a while but the same thing is happening again. I really want to achieve a very high quality finish for the table, but am slipping up somewhere. Would anybody have any advice for me please ?
Why is my finish first seeping out oil, and then getting so dry/rough. What can i do now to improve the finish ? Should i refinish the table by sanding it down again and using a much finer sandpaper. Should i simply keep applying more coats of oil and allow about a week drying time between each coat ?
Yours sincerely
Rob


----------



## Philly (31 Dec 2009)

Hi Rob - welcome to the forum!
Your oil problem is due to the oil not yet having cured - when you brought the table into the warm it has "sweated" back through. I'd give the top a few more weeks to go off then give it a final coat of oil to refresh the top.
Something else to try - use a danish oil instead of tung oil. It will dry much faster and set harder, allowing you to build up a better finish. No need to sand the top back - just apply over the existing oil.
Hope this helps,
Philly


----------



## ROK76 (1 Jan 2010)

Thanks for your reply Philly, i'll try that so and see how i get on.
Rob


----------

